# Batt & Family (warning large picture)



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

A friend who is an amateur but award winning photographer came by and wanted to photograph some of my animals. Here is the montage she sent me... I've never had a decent picture before.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Very very nice, nothing I love better- a dog and his goats!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lovely -- that's framable.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Such nice pictures & beautiful animals!


----------

